# *THE VOICE: Special Edition*



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

_A man finds himself floating offshore looking back at a destroyed city. He has no memory of what happened, what his name is, who he is. The few survivors he meets also share the same memory loss. Confused, they travel the one undamaged road towards the truth, guided only by The Voice._

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B004IAS0JG

http://www.amazon.co.uk/The-Voice/dp/B004IAS0JG

www.sci-fi-cafe.com
visit sci-fi-cafe for more details​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KindleBoards, William (I assume you ARE William.  ) and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Don't forget to bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function) so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for the welcome!  It's nice to find a place for Kindle fans!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I went ahead and bought it, but I have a few books in my queue right now.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I can't wait to get to this but William Gibson's new book just came out and well.....  you know.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> I can't wait to get to this but William Gibson's new book just came out and well..... you know.


I understand, I understand.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> I can't wait to get to this but William Gibson's new book just came out and well..... you know.


Hey, So how is Gibson's new book? I want to read it soon myself also. I'm in the middle of some awesome Frank Herbert right now that I can't put down, but I'll be getting to Gibson next.


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

I'm a bit sick (too sick to read) so I haven't gotten into it. I spend all my time either with specialists or on the couch, my concentration is poor right now, but soon...hopefully. I'll give it a go tomorrow I think.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

suicidepact said:


> I'm a bit sick (too sick to read) so I haven't gotten into it. I spend all my time either with specialists or on the couch, my concentration is poor right now, but soon...hopefully. I'll give it a go tomorrow I think.


Hang in there buddy! I certainly hope you are feeling better soon!


----------



## suicidepact (May 17, 2009)

Cheers, I appreciate it. The weird thing is that with all this down-time I should be caught up on my reading, but with the way I feel I can barely concentrate enough to do much more than watch what's in my Netflix Queue, and maybe play a little on my Wii. I haven't even kept up with my twitter account in like 3 weeks. I'm thinking of actually getting "Zero History" on audiobook and see if I do a little better with that.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Special thanks to Nate for his review on amazon!


----------



## JeanThree (Feb 22, 2009)

Bought it! I l love scifi.


----------



## cyclefreaksix (Sep 4, 2010)

Just bought it! Loves me a good sci-fi tale...


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you for all the support with _The Voice._ My first release in almost two years has also just been released.
It's called _The Eye of the Storm. _​


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sounds very intriguing! I may just have to get this.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Sounds very intriguing! I may just have to get this.


Joel,
Thanks for checking it out!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

SPECIAL EDITION: Includes two bonus short stories
A man finds himself floating offshore looking back at a destroyed city. He has no memory of what happened, what his name is, who he is. The few survivors he meets also share the same memory loss. Confused, they travel the one undamaged road towards the truth, guided only by The Voice. 

"A fascinating read - William L.K's writing keeps you guessing right up until the last page. The Voice is a critical success for this fresh new writer, the reviews speak for themselves. Expect good things from him, seek him out and read."

Includes two deliciously dark bonus short stories by William L.K:
Shotgun and Stromboli High


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

_The Voice _ hit #35 in the kindle sci-fi store this week.
To all those who gave it a try, Thank You!​


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Another review for _The Voice_ went up this week!
Happy Reading!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Bump!


----------



## Bob Mayer (Feb 20, 2011)

Congratulations.  I'll check it out.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank you, Bob!
I hope you enjoy it.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

sci-fi-cafe just put my books down to 99 cents for a limited time on amazon.


----------



## easyreader (Feb 20, 2011)

I don't see it in top 100, then I checked the date on the original post which is 2010.  Okay-- got it.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

PROMOTION: All my books are currently $0.99 cents for a limited time


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Another nice review for _The Voice_

~5 Stars~

"There's nothing better than being the first to discover a new talent, and I'm glad I discovered William L.K.
His work is suspenseful,and he gives you engaging characters and a surprising ending."


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

Just read the excellent review over on BigAl's Books and Pals. Congratulations! 

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

VickiT said:


> Just read the excellent review over on BigAl's Books and Pals. Congratulations!
> 
> Cheers
> Vicki


Thanks, Vicki!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

*The Voice* has been doing so well!
Thank you all for your support!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice new review just posted for _The Voice_

I loved the suspenseful way this story was written. It's a very interesting concept where we are given very few clues as to what is really going on until the very end. William has a very unique voice himself, I love his writing style.

The two bonus stories Shotgun is psychotic and Stromboli High is a very twisted story about getting high, eating Stromboli and more psychosis. The things going on in William L. K.s head are frightening.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Voice-ebook/dp/B004IAS0JG


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Another great review for _The Voice _came in this week!

Thank you for giving it a shot and a very Happy New Year to all!!!!


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

~4 Star Review~

I like fiction that entertains, but I love fiction that makes me think. The Voice is a futuristic sci-fi that did just that.

The author's clever use of construction only made the reading experience better, in my opinion. I was forced to sit back and allow William L.K. to take me on this journey of his creation. I'm happy to say that the destination is satisfying, indeed.

http://www.amazon.com/The-Voice-ebook/dp/B004IAS0JG


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

"I loved the suspenseful way this story was written. It's a very interesting concept where we are given very few clues as to what is really going on until the very end. William has a very unique voice himself, I love his writing style.

The two bonus stories Shotgun is psychotic and Stromboli High is a very twisted story about getting high, eating Stromboli and more psychosis. The things going on in William L. K.s head are frightening."

http://www.amazon.com/The-Voice-ebook/dp/B004IAS0JG


----------



## VickiT (May 12, 2010)

I just went to check where THE VOICE was on my Goodreads' to-read list, only to find it is now "Unknown Book 8718196 by Unknown Author 197": http://www.goodreads.com/book/show/8718196-unknown-book-8718196 

Thankfully, I see it's still up on Amazon, but I thought you'd want to know.

Cheers
Vicki


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Thank You Vicki! It was very kind of you to let me know.
I'm checking into it.


----------



## William L.K. (Aug 5, 2010)

Another big Thank You to those readers who have enjoyed *The Voice*.
I have been working on a new piece that I hope will be out by December. Happy reading!


----------

